# Mac OS X remote login from a PC



## changomarcelo (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi! It's been a long time since I didn't visit the site. Well, perhaps I was  very bussy watching the FIFA world cup  But now that Argentina team is back at home  I returned to my Mac...
I've been reading a little about remote loggin in Mac OS X. Perhaps you have seen it, there is an option in the sharing control panel that allows you to enable remote login. I checked this but I don't know how I can loggin remotely.
For example, I have a small network at home (my mac and 2 PCs) and I want to try to access my Mac through the Telnet command line of my PC.
I type:

telnet
Microsoft Telnet> open 192.168.0.97

The host is found but it refusees the connection. The same thing happens if I do it from the Mac command line.

Do anyone know what do I have to do??


----------



## RHITMacMan (Jun 14, 2002)

You can't telnet into OS X.  You must use SSH to login remotely.  It's just like telnet, but over a secure channel.  Hence, some people refer to SSH as secure telnet.  I don't believe windows has a built in SSH client.  You'll need to go download one.  I prefer using SecureCRT myself.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 17, 2002)

SecureCRT is by far my favorite ssh client for Windows.  I WISH Terminal.app had the functionality of SecureCRT.  The only free ssh client I know of for Windows is putty.  Do a search and you'll find it.  It's quite good, too.


----------



## gibbs (Jun 25, 2002)

VNC is a good desktop sharing/viewing solution, its cross platform, and works really well over local networks. [and not that bad over the net as well]

I run VNC servers on both my mac and my PC on my home network, so I can log into them from the other room and use them as if I were actually there.

Hope this helps as another solution.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 25, 2002)

I have a lot of respect for VNC for those reasons, but it is sluggish as hell.  Very hard to do anything more than quick simple tasks.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *The only free ssh client I know of for Windows is putty.*


I have used the Secure Shell Client for Windows from SSH Security Communications Group. It works really well and seems to receive frequent maintenance updates, not to mention that it has a built-in sftp client.


----------



## ghyde (Oct 14, 2002)

I've read all the Apple KB articles, and scoured the numerious Discussion topics, and I've been unable to find an answer to my question:
I keep getting a The Password is incorrect when trying to log into my Mac from my PC on a local LAN (by double-clicking on the Mac icon in the Windows Network Neighborhood). The closest I get is a message saying Requests are being refused by <name of Mac>. I've checked all the Sharing and Firewall settings. I'm outta ideas!!


----------



## RHITMacMan (Oct 15, 2002)

The windows file sharing password problem is another issue, not related to SSH and telent.  But, there is a solution for this problem as well.

You have to reset your password in the Accounts system preference panel.  Also, make sure that you check the box that states "Allow user to log in from Windows."  Apparently, if you haven't changed your password since before the upgrade to 10.2 then the Windows file sharing login passwords don't get updated. There must be a separate location for system login passwords and the Windows File sharing passwords.  I had the same problem, and it was just the password that needed reset.  You should be able to reset your password the samething as it was originally.  If not, change it to something new, then change it back to the original password.


----------



## ghyde (Oct 15, 2002)

I hate to say this, but that hasn't worked either. 

Any other suggestions / ideas that might help?


----------



## raxa (Oct 26, 2002)

It is not recommended now that we have SSH but if this is just for your LAN you can do the following:

sudo /etc/inetd.conf

uncoment #telnet to telnet.

Now restart inetd.

To restart inetd first find it's PID and then sudo kill PID.

To find the PID run this line:

ps ax | grep "inetd" | grep -v grep | awk '{print $1, $5}'

than type 

sudo inetd

That's it.

By the way in case you don't know anything that you send/receive accross telnet it is plain text.

good luck


----------

